# Blonde Mortician



## RWJ (Sep 10, 2009)

*A man who just died is delivered to a local mortuary wearing an expensive, expertly tailored black suit*

*The female blonde mortician asks the deceased's wife how she would like the body dressed. She points out that the man does look good in the black suit he is already wearing.*

*The widow, however, says that she always thought her husband looked his best in blue, and that she wants him in a blue suit. She gives the Blonde mortician a blank cheque and says, 'I don't care what it costs, but please have my husband in a blue suit for the viewing.*

*The woman returns the next day for the wake. To her delight, she finds her husband dressed in a gorgeous blue suit with a subtle chalk stripe; the suit fits him perfectly .*

*She says to the mortician, 'Whatever this cost, I'm very satisfied. You did an excellent job and I'm very grateful. How much did you spend?' *

*To her astonishment, the blonde mortician presents her with the blank cheque.*

*'There's no charge,' she says. **'No, really, I must compensate you for the cost of that exquisite blue suit!' she says.*

*'Honestly, ma'am,' the blonde says, 'it cost nothing. You see, a deceased gentleman of about your husband's size was brought in shortly after you left yesterday, and he was wearing an attractive blue suit. I asked his wife if she minded him going to his grave wearing a black suit instead, and she said it made no difference as long as he looked nice. . . . . . . ... *


*So I just switched the heads.'*


----------



## lynne51 (Sep 10, 2009)

Ha Ha i wasnt expecting that very funny lynne


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Sep 10, 2009)

*Hahahahahaha Very funny !! *


----------



## sofaraway (Sep 10, 2009)

Thats a good one, don't read many of these jokes and comment but thought this was funny


----------



## HelenP (Sep 10, 2009)

Lol, that was not how I expected the joke to end!! 

xx


----------



## Steff (Sep 14, 2009)

lololol nice one very good


----------

